# A Nikonian Reviews the Canon 5D Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/a-nikonian-reviews-the-canon-5d-mark-iii/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/a-nikonian-reviews-the-canon-5d-mark-iii/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/a-nikonian-reviews-the-canon-5d-mark-iii/"></a></div>
<strong>A Nikonian loves the 5D Mark III


</strong>Nikon wedding photographer Ryan Brenizer took the 5D Mark III to a wedding to discover it’s a pretty good camera. It’s a good review, as he does point out a few weaknesses.</p>
<p><strong>Ryan’s conclusion</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Right now, Canon is primarily competing with the Nikon D800. At $500 cheaper and with a high-resolution, high dynamic range sensor, the D800 will be a tempting option for most users. For someone like me who takes more than a quarter million photos a year, the idea of a sensor that only shoots 36MP is a non-starter.</p>
<p>More importantly, Canon has built a near-perfect wedding camera. Great at high ISOs, accurate and customizable autofocus, speedy and quiet operation and with versatile RAW resolution, this camera is finally a worthy companion to Canon’s huge array of lenses. On either the Nikon or Canon side, you can’t use the camera as an excuse anymore.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong></strong>Read the <a href="http://www.ryanbrenizer.com/2012/03/a-nikon-users-review-of-the-canon-5d-mark-iii/" target="_blank">entire review</a> and check out his great photography <a href="http://www.ryanbrenizer.com/" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<p><em>Thank Sara</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><em>Buy the 5D Mark III at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260B002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a>, <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> and <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007FGYZFI/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></em></p>
```


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 29, 2012)

His review is spot-on, and my goodness, the quality of his work is superb. It does feel like it was designed just for wedding photographers.


----------



## cartaphoto (Mar 29, 2012)

I totally agree with this review, I'm a wedding photographer and I shot with the 5d Mark 2 for 3 years till last December when my 5d mark 2 got stolen. I just started shooting with the 5DM3 and been able to shoot with a usable ISO of 12800 makes a big different. Also remember a real good fast L series lens helps your image quality. 

I'm still running tests on the 5DM3 to tweak camera to my use.


----------



## SimonParadis (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm getting an "500 Internal Server Error". I think you attracted too many visitors at the same time on his website.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, you broke his site, Craig. 
Seems to happen a lot these days: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/extremists


----------



## Happy viking (Mar 29, 2012)

Bummer, Canonrumors just killed his server


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2012)

I cant get to the website as well...I guess I will try later. Anyway to post the entire review in text form in your post CR guy?


----------



## mws (Mar 29, 2012)

Didn't have time to read it right now, but I like the pictures. I'll have to read it later this evening.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 30, 2012)

another great review

http://neilvn.com/tangents/


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2012)

Great pictures! I guess I have still lots to learn! :-[


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 30, 2012)

It's a reasonable and fair review I'd say. 

It would appear that in some ways it's better than the d3s and in some ways worse. Clearly pushing an image 4 stops it's worse. I push my 5dii 2 stops though and that's just about acceptable. I would probably throw away something which needed 4 stops pushed. However, cleaner shadows would be useful at times - there's no denying it.

The AF system seems to be winning a real battle! Canon have pulled it out of the bag with that  People do seem to be complaining about the visibility of the AF points though. That's a concern / annoyance.

Generally though - I think we can all relax. Canon haven't completely messed up. It's not the camera everyone wanted - that much is very clear - but it's a worthy upgrade from the 5d2.


----------



## Hill Benson (Mar 30, 2012)

Great review. I found the description of "pushed" exposures the most valuable bit. I don't expect perfection from either camera and I still plan on getting the 5DIII!

250k frames per year! whoa, no wonder his photography is at such a level.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 30, 2012)

He shoots everything with fast primes. How does he manae to switch even if he has 2 boides. In the pics he used a 135mm F2, 50mm f1.2, 85mm f1.2, 24mm f1.4...


----------



## bvukich (Mar 30, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> He shoots everything with fast primes. How does he manae to switch even if he has 2 boides. In the pics he used a 135mm F2, 50mm f1.2, 85mm f1.2, 24mm f1.4...



A top tier wedding photographer can have that paid off half way through the first engagement shoot. (only a slight exaggeration)

Oops, misunderstood. You probably meant switching lenses, not Nikon -> Canon.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice, honest and refreshing review. Not to mention reassuring for those of us who have picked one of these up.


----------



## Gcon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hill Benson said:


> Great review. I found the description of "pushed" exposures the most valuable bit. I don't expect perfection from either camera and I still plan on getting the 5DIII!
> 
> 250k frames per year! whoa, no wonder his photography is at such a level.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.



Yeah it's huge! He must outsource his processing!


----------



## zim (Mar 30, 2012)

A fantastic neutral review, for me much better than all the clinical geek trials that going on at the moment.

As for the pushed image showing banding I wonder how the HDR mode would have faired? (Natural or Art Standard of course)


I love the intimacy of his photography.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 1, 2012)

this comparison was good too

http://mansurovs.com/nikon-d800-review#camera_comparisons

D800 is such a beast.


----------

